# Solution For The Premiere Hd Upgrade!



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

Just wait a little bit, and soon going to be posted! in the middtime enjoy the 45 hours


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

amatheu said:


> Just wait a little bit, and soon going to be posted! in the middtime enjoy the 45 hours


What does it mean?! Is there a "tools" update coming?!


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm trying a 3er party software and I think going to work, not shure yet


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, for sure keep us updated!


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

Good news! Looking forward to hearing what you came up with.


----------



## nukleuz (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm staying tuned!


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

Really? You could not wait until you were ready to talk about it before posting?
Thanks for wasting our time....


----------



## KenVa (Aug 31, 2005)

I really hope a solution we can all use is coming soon.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

seattlewendell said:


> Really? You could not wait until you were ready to talk about it before posting?
> Thanks for wasting our time....


I think people should stop making comments on this Thread until we have real news, what good does it do for 100 or more people to say *we want the drive expansion solution*, as that will not get us anywhere fast.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

lessd said:


> I think people should stop making comments on this Thread until we have real news, what good does it do for 100 or more people to say *we want the drive expansion solution*, as that will not get us anywhere fast.


I have a solution, buy a drive from DVRDude. I bought a 2TB one and it has worked flawlessly.
Eventually someone will find a way to expand a drive, I don't think it will be the tool that started this thread.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

You can monitor some of the effort to develop toolsets on the forums at mfslive.org

I didn't see anything new when I checked after reading this thread title to make me think a release of that tool is imminent.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

One thing for sure, if we never hear from the OP again, we'll know it didn't work.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

Fail, I get the same amount from the original drive, I will keep trying until I get successful


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

Seriously? Was this all a post that you were taking a stab in the dark with something and hoping it was going to work?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

matguy said:


> Seriously? Was this all a post that you were taking a stab in the dark with something and hoping it was going to work?


Not to speak for the OP, but...
Sure, why not? If people didn't experiment, there would be NO chance of a home user upgrade solution.
Granted his thread title was a little optimistic.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

amatheu said:


> Fail, I get the same amount from the original drive, I will keep trying until I get successful


Do you suffer from a lack of attention or something? Why post BS when you don't have anything working?


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

What a disk tease.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

matguy said:


> Seriously? Was this all a post that you were taking a stab in the dark with something and hoping it was going to work?


at list I'm trying, why you don't do the same, instead of waiting for others! 
some times you stab in the dark and you hit the point! if you don't try you getnothing.


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

jmill said:


> Do you suffer from a lack of attention or something? Why post BS when you don't have anything working?


I don't know what happen with people like you, I DON'T NEED ATTENTION! I JUST POSTING WHAT I DOING, IF YOU DON'T LIKE, DON'T LOOK ANY MORE TO MY TREAD, do you try anything? have you doing something for us? have you a solution for the upgrade yet?? NO, NO AND NO so if you don'e have even try, keep quiet!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

The point is... post nothing.... unless you have a solution... otherwise you are wasting everyone's time. You did not even post details about what you were trying so that others might offer input.



amatheu said:


> I don't know what happen with people like you, I DON'T NEED ATTENTION! I JUST POSTING WHAT I DOING, IF YOU DON'T LIKE, DON'T LOOK ANY MORE TO MY TREAD, do you try anything? have you doing something for us? have you a solution for the upgrade yet?? NO, NO AND NO so if you don'e have even try, keep quiet!


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

jmill said:


> Do you suffer from a lack of attention or something? Why post BS when you don't have anything working?


One more thing, You talking more B..S.. than me, because I'm working in something, and you are critizaising the people, I thinkg that you are the can of people that like take a ventage from others work without move a finger, If I get susccesful make for shure you not going to get the solution from me.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

amatheu said:


> One more thing, You talking more B..S.. than me, because I'm working in something, and you are critizaising the people, I thinkg that you are the can of people that like take a ventage from others work without move a finger, If I get susccesful make for shure you not going to get the solution from me.


What???


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

lujan said:


> What???


If he comes across the solution, he can tell people to PM him for the solution. He could decide who gets the solution and who doesn't.
Of course, that wouldn't stop the first person that gets the solution from him from making it public, so it would be a wasted effort.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

matguy said:


> Seriously? Was this all a post that you were taking a stab in the dark with something and hoping it was going to work?


And what are you doing to make a difference here?


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

magnus said:


> The point is... post nothing.... unless you have a solution... otherwise you are wasting everyone's time. You did not even post details about what you were trying so that others might offer input.


At least he's making an effort. I welcome the attempts. If you don't like it, then go elsewhere and zip it!!!


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

Wow, this has become a brutal forum. No wonder the TiVo Reps abandoned this site. Now the folks that are trying to develop will too...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

robm15 said:


> Wow, this has become a brutal forum. No wonder the TiVo Reps abandoned this site. Now the folks that are trying to develop will too...


I will give the OP the benefit of the doubt, if he is really working on something telling us just that is a start but he also should tell us what he is trying to do as many people have been trying things, at this point only two people have something and their are keeping it to themselves so they can sell the upgrade itself (it could be one solution that two people are using). If the OP is working on a public solution than please tell us your approach as some of us may be able to save you time by telling you; tried that; did not work because etc. If your idea is good and someone uses it to get a solution, than that should not be a problem for you if the solution is made public.
Please give us some information on your approach so we can try to help out.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

lessd said:


> I will give the OP the benefit of the doubt, if he is really working on something telling us just that is a start but he also should tell us what he is trying to do as many people have been trying things, at this point only two people have something and their are keeping it to themselves so they can sell the upgrade itself (it could be one solution that two people are using). If the OP is working on a public solution than please tell us your approach as some of us may be able to save you time by telling you; tried that; did not work because etc. If your idea is good and someone uses it to get a solution, than that should not be a problem for you if the solution is made public.
> Please give us some information on your approach so we can try to help out.


Well said ! +1.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

As I said.... what effort????? What the hell is your problem? I only stated that he should hold off on such an announcement until he is sure. Or maybe... just maybe he should explain what the hell he was/is trying and then maybe through collaboration with others on the forum then we could get the solution.

Edit: Anyway, it looks like someone has already got it working... although it's not exactly the best according to Spike.

http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=6776&sid=15e4b6be285c6104eab911679d762d4d



gamo62 said:


> At least he's making an effort. I welcome the attempts. If you don't like it, then go elsewhere and zip it!!!


----------



## amatheu (Feb 6, 2010)

"If you have some computer skills and worried about loosing your drive, pick up a 320GB or bigger SATA drive and make a backup.
You can use dd or dd_rescue and make an exact duplicate of the drive but can't expand beyond it's factory capacity at this time."

This is the problem I running on, I get the backup running fine, in a 1tb drive but I cant expand, I still getting 45 hrs, If I find it I will make publiuc I don't care about the people that are talking S... about me, OK some tips now I using EASEUS DISK PARTITION, is a software that you can expand or reduce the partition without lost or corrup the data. if someone want to try it google for EASEUS DISK PARTITION is free and couple more that are very good.:up:


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

amatheu said:


> This is the problem I running on, I get the backup running fine, in a 1tb drive but I cant expand, I still getting 45 hrs, If I find it I will make publiuc I don't care about the people that are talking S... about me, OK some tips now I using EASEUS DISK PARTITION, is a software that you can expand or reduce the partition without lost or corrup the data. if someone want to try it google for EASEUS DISK PARTITION is free and couple more that are very good.:up:


amatheu, 
I think we all wish you the best of luck, but the reason people are a bit ticked is the way you came in as if you have found some magical solution that everyone else has missed.

If this were as easy as using off the shelf disk partitioning software don't you think someone might have already tried that?

Had you just come in and asked questions, and asked about the direction you were heading, people would have been glad to help in the discussion, but that's not what happened; you came in all guns blazing that you had cracked the mystery of upgrading the drive in the Premiere! Of course people called you out on that.

You need to step back, relax, dig your skills into working on the project, and then come back when you have something, or contribute over at mfslive.org and their very smart group of people.

Diane


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

amatheu said:


> "If you have some computer skills and worried about loosing your drive, pick up a 320GB or bigger SATA drive and make a backup.
> You can use dd or dd_rescue and make an exact duplicate of the drive but can't expand beyond it's factory capacity at this time."
> 
> This is the problem I running on, I get the backup running fine, in a 1tb drive but I cant expand, I still getting 45 hrs, If I find it I will make publiuc I don't care about the people that are talking S... about me, OK some tips now I using EASEUS DISK PARTITION, is a software that you can expand or reduce the partition without lost or corrup the data. if someone want to try it google for EASEUS DISK PARTITION is free and couple more that are very good.:up:


You can't expand TiVo drives using conventional partitioning tools. You need to go back and read more about TiVo drives structure.

When you have something, come back and post without waisting everyone's time.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

this is a prime example of a misleading and bad subject title making for a bad thread.

If you felt you needed to post before the TiVo had fully started up then at least make the title something like 
"Might have the premiere upgrade solution"
"my try at premiere upgrade"

etc..

but "Solution For The Premiere Hd Upgrade!" complete with exclamation point implies you HAVE the solution.

so keep on trying and best of luck but think about the thread subject title next time. Of course the best thing would have been to simply contain your excitement until the TiVo had fully started up.


----------



## UTA_MAVERICK (Apr 28, 2005)

Well it's been awhile since I've touched a TiVo to upgrade a drive, although I've done 3 Series One, 1 Series 2, 1 Series 2 DT, finally bit the bullet and got a TiVo Premiere box. Though it would be an easy upgrade like before till I logged back in and started reading. 

I'm considering using a Seagate Baracudda 7200.11 ST31500341AS for my new drive 1.5TB, had good results with Seagate in the past with TiVos, my only crashes have been with Maxtor and WD drives, while the Seagates just chug along even if they get a bit noisy after 2+ years running 24/7.

Not sure if I should DD the virgin Premiere HDD to the new one and wait till an expansion method is available to access the extra space. WHAT I DO KNOW IS THAT I DEFINITELY WOULD NOT CONNECT AN EXTERNAL eSata drive to the TiVo Premiere as it's the old GOTCHA, or two drives MARRIED and acting as one large spanned volume, one goes down and you are dead in the water from what I understand about 2 drive systems, thats why I have always gone with SINGLE drive upgrades for my TiVo units. DON'T DO IT.

Followed the thread above, but still not sure it is safe to go that route. I'll keep reading and waiting for more developments.

One last thought, everyone should invest in a UPS for the cable box and TiVo so they can keep on running no matter what. I think thats one reason my drives have lasted so long on my units.

Thanks...


----------



## magnum68 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey amatheu, did you hear the good news? Comer found a way use a larger hard drive in the Premieres. This is GREAT!!!!!


----------

